# Donner kebab



## gail1 (Jul 13, 2011)

just been very very bad and had one of these for tea,it was yummy bs b4 was 8.4 wonder wot it will be in an hour I feel like a bloated pig now


----------



## Tezzz (Jul 13, 2011)

Does it matter? If it made you feel good then that's what counts Gail.

The thought of a kebab has got me drooling.

If you have any fast insulin, can you not correct for it later?


----------



## Steff (Jul 13, 2011)

Gail you minx lol

One of the things i really miss is doner kebab with salad and garlic mayo, i just cant bring myself to eat one these days but it dont help e join in with Tez and drool


----------



## Northerner (Jul 13, 2011)

I have never had a doner kebab!  I imagine it would be pretty slow digesting as I seem to remember they are rather fatty (have seen them slowly rotating in chip shops )


----------



## Steff (Jul 13, 2011)

Northerner said:


> I have never had a doner kebab!  I imagine it would be pretty slow digesting as I seem to remember they are rather fatty (have seen them slowly rotating in chip shops



Surely Brighton is where u can lose your kebab virginity


----------



## gail1 (Jul 13, 2011)

Tez i only have the slow acting insulin. Man that tasted so good greasy but good mmmmmm


----------



## gail1 (Jul 13, 2011)

OMG 16.1 talk about a spike not having that again


----------



## Northerner (Jul 13, 2011)

gail1 said:


> OMG 16.1 talk about a spike not having that again



Do you know what your level was before Gail? Does it involve pitta bread? That is what spikes me, that and naan bread  Hope the levels don't stay up there for too long 

edit: Doh! You told us your pre meal level!


----------



## am64 (Jul 13, 2011)

why not go for a *shish* next time ...just plain cubed lamb or chicken with all the salad ?

ps a pre meal of 8.4 is a BIG improvement gail on your old figures !! wow x


----------



## Steff (Jul 14, 2011)

Gail hope your lelves are steadier now hun


----------



## donnarob (Jul 21, 2011)

Who's talking about my nick name!  

Donnar!


----------

